# Trailer selbstgebaut



## kqmax (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute,
hat von Euch schon mal jemand einen Bootstrailer selbergebaut? Ich wollte mir eine gerne einen Trailer für meinen 470er selberbauen evtl. mit ner PKW-Achse vom Schrott oder ner gekauften Anhänger Achse. :q  Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder weiss ob ich da überhaupt ne Chance habe? Oder lohnt sich das nicht? Wäre toll wenn jemand einen Rat für mich hätte.  
Grüsse, Alexander


----------



## Swordfish (29. Dezember 2002)

Hi #h .
ich würde mir ne neue achse kaufen,die gibt es auch schon 
mit räder,die sind gar nicht so teuer.
und natürlich brauchste auch noch ein zugrohr
wenn du ein bisschen handwerklich begabt bist,
kriegst das schon hin. :q  :q


----------



## Tiffy (29. Dezember 2002)

Moin kqmax,

es ist für geübte Hände normalerweise überhaupt kein Problem einen Trailer selbst zu bauen. Hab mir die Einzelteile über einen Anhängergroßhändler bestellt. Für Achse , Deichsel inkl. Kupplungskopf, Beleuchtung und Radkästen hab ich ca. 180,- € bezahlt. Dazu kommt dann noch Kleinram wie Sliprollen, Winde, Bugstütze u.s.w. Wenns vernünftig gemacht ist nimmt der Tüv den Trailer ohne Probleme ab. Vorm Tüv Termin musste nur kurz den Trailer wiegen lassen, wegen Leergewicht. Wichtig ist das du weder an der Achse noch an der Deichsel irgendwas verschweißt. Das sehen die beim Tüv nicht so gerne. Für die Verbindungen Deichsel-Achse, oder Deichsel Bugstütze gibt es Klemmen im Fachhandel. Einzige Ausnahme ist die Halteschale die die Deichsel mit der Achse verbindet. Hier darf man unterstützend zwei Schweißnähte machen. Aber zusätzlich zur vorhandenen Schraube und auch nicht komplett um die ganze Deichsel rum. Viel Spaß :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2002)

Da braucht man doch inzwischen TÜV, oder gilt das bloß für gebremste Anhänger??
Und für nen Selbstbau TÜV zu kriegen, stelle ich mir nicht einfach vor.


----------



## Tiffy (29. Dezember 2002)

Es gibt, wenn man es richtig macht, keine Probleme beim Tüv. Absolut nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2002)

:q  :q Bei Dir als Autospezialist vielleicht nicht, stell Dir mal vor ich würde das machen :q  :q 
Aber vielleicht kannst Du als Spezialist für die Jungs ja mal zusammen fassen, was man beachten sollte??

PS:


> Es gibt, wenn man es richtig macht, keine Probleme


Ist auch beim Kochen so :q  :m  :q


----------



## Tiffy (29. Dezember 2002)

Ne Zusammenstellung ist mir zuviel Arbeit  Es gibt ja unterschiedliche Achsen, Deichseln u.s.w.

Aber als sehr hilfreich hat sich erwiesen das man sich mal bei einem Anhängergeschäft den passenden Trailer für sein Boot ausguckt, ein paar Fotos macht und dann was ähnliches nachbaut. Wenn man Sachen wie Radabdeckung, Beleuchtung, Rückstrahler u.s.w. einhält gibts keine Probs . Gut klappt auch wenn man einen passenden Aufbau auf Deichsel Achse mittels Verschraubungen/Klemmen/Schellen setzt. Am Aufbau darf man nämlich schweißen, wenn man es richtig macht 

Am besten Fragen. Alle Eventualitäten kann ich nicht im Vorfeld beschreiben. 

Wusstest du eigendlich das ich prima Gulasch kochen kann Thomas ?? Eigendlich ja nur Gulasch. Weil, egal was ich kochen möchte am Ende immer Gulasch rauskommt


----------



## kqmax (29. Dezember 2002)

Moin, das hat mir ja schon mal sehr weitergeholfen, ich denke ich werde das Projekt dann in Angriff nehmen.
@Tiffy: hast du denn die Adresse eines Anhängergroßhändlers?


----------



## Tiffy (29. Dezember 2002)

Jau hab ich. Nur nicht hier. Die ist in meinem Firmenrechner. Ich schick dir Morgen ne PN kqmax.


----------



## Albatros (29. Dezember 2002)

Da kann ich Tiffy nur zustimmen. Einen Trailer als Privatmann für sich selbst zu bauen, lohnt sich immer!!! Man kann eine ganze Menge Geld dabei sparen. Wir bei uns im Betrieb haben ja auch mal überlegt, während der lauen Wintermonate unsere Bootstrailer selber herzustellen. Vom Anschaffungspreis der Teile her, lohnt es sich ja auch, aber wenn wir dann die Stunden des Monteurs dazu rechnen, kommen wir günstiger dabei weg, wenn wir gleich fertige Trailer kaufen


----------



## Guen (29. Dezember 2002)

@Tiffy

Wie schmeckte denn Dein Gulasch  ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tiffy (29. Dezember 2002)

@ Guen

nach Fisch :q


----------



## Albatros (29. Dezember 2002)

@Tiffy

#6 :m


----------



## Tiffy (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo kqmax,


ich spar mir mal die PM und setze den Link der Firma wo ich meine Trailerteile gekauft habe hier rein. Da haben dann alle was von 

GUCKST DU HIER 

Mit einem Leuchtensatz inkl. 7,5 Meter Kabel und 7 Pol Stecker könnte ich noch kostengünstig dienen.


----------



## transom (2. Januar 2003)

Hi
wenn Du einen Trailer selbst bauen willst fahr doch mal zum TÜV da gibt es ein kleines Buch über die anforderungen die gestellt werden um eine Betriebserlaubnis (TÜV abnahme ) zu bekommen . Wichtig ist das Du nur Bauteile verwendest die eine Betriebserlaubnis ( ABE) haben zum beispiel Zugrohr, Achse, Beleuchtungskörper usw. das erkennt man am Typenschild oder zulassungsstempel der Teile. Aber das steht alles in dem Buch das Du beim TÜV erwerben kannst. Wichtig ist auch das es alles Schutzgasgeschweißt ist wird zwar nicht gefordert ist aber bei einer späteren Abnahme durch den TÜV sehr von vorteil.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.  Transom


----------



## Odulo (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Trailer selbstgebaut*

Einen Trailer zu bauen, ist, wie Tiffy es beschreibt, relativ einfach.
Wichtig ist, dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden in Bezug auf Beleuchtung und Maße. Ich habe mal beim TÜV nachgefragt. Die Deichsel und Achse muss Bauart zugelassen sein.
Zu den Kosten habe ich die folgende Aufstellung:
          Stützrad mit Klemme
20​             Kotflügel
25​             Achse 750 kg, ungebremst
140​             Kompletträder 13 Zoll
130​             Deichsel/Zugrohr 3m*0,06 Vierk.
145​             Handseilwinde mit Gurt
20​             Kabelsatz
20​             Multipoint Leuchten
30​             Sta hl
60​             Feuerverzinken
30​             Kleinteile
50​             Versandkosten
30​             Abnahme
150​ Zusammen​ 850​        Es kostet alles zusammen 850 EUR. Ich denke, wer sich den Trailer selber baut, hat diesen so wie er ihn haben muss. Finanziell lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Nur wer günstig Teile bekommt, kann dann etwas sparen.


Gruß Odulo


----------



## kickman223 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Trailer selbstgebaut*

Jop, und man hat die Arbeitsstunden noch nicht drin.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Trailer selbstgebaut*



Odulo schrieb:


> Es kostet alles zusammen 850 EUR. Ich denke, wer sich den Trailer selber baut, hat diesen so wie er ihn haben muss. Finanziell lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Nur wer günstig Teile bekommt, kann dann etwas sparen.



ja für das geld lohnt sich es wirklich nicht... du hast ja noch die arbeitszeit vergessen |rolleyes und wen ich den denke für ein paar euro mehr bekommste schon ein neuen 750kg hänger |kopfkrat


----------



## norwegian_sun (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Trailer selbstgebaut*

Hy,

hab zwar selber noch keinen gebaut, aber weis von verschiedenen leuten, daß die fahrgestelle von alten wohnanhägnern verwendet haben, die zwecks dem aufbau keinen tüv mehr bekommen haben. Hätte nen HP300 aus DDR-zeiten (offenen kasten), leergewicht 85kg, gesamt 300kg noch im angebot, kommt nur auf die bootsgröße / gewicht an...

Gruß Mirko|wavey:


----------

